# Rename the jointer ?



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

The name "jointer" is a bit of a misnomer, to me. It really doesn't make joints. It's a face flattener and makes for right (or angled) edges.

When using a jointer do you say you "join" the board or do you say you "joint" the board ? Using joint as a verb just doesn't seem right.

Consider that the practice of fitting boards together (and the title of this forum) is called "joinery" not "jointery".

In fact, as I look over this note, the squiggly red underlines show me that the word "jointer" isn't even in my spell check dictionary. Surely that's an oversight by the spell check developer.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

From Wikipedia,

"The jointer derives its name from its primary function of producing flat edges on boards prior to joining them edge-to-edge to produce wider boards. The use of this term probably arises from the name of a type of hand plane, the jointer plane, which is also used primarily for this purpose."


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

A "Joiner" was a tradesman who made wooden items.

A Jointer plane was also know as a "Glue-ing" plane by Jo. Moxxon

To "joint" an edge is to PREPARE it for glue up into a panel.

A Jointer, either a plane, or powered, is among the longest tools in use. Have to be, to get an edge of a board straight along it's entire length, from a couple feet to as long as needed.

"To Joint" a board is a verb. To make a JOINT is when it becomes a noun.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, I don't know- "jointery" would be a fine name for the way I put boards together. And it's easier to say than "beerery".


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It does make joints, butt joints, for panel glueups. 
In Europe it is often called a planer. 
In the U.S. we often call a planer a "thickness planer" to further clarify which tool we are referring to.


----------



## xmy556 (Dec 25, 2014)

I`ve heard the jointer called a face and edger


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Back in the 60's we all knew this one guy that everyone referred to as "the jointer".......................


----------



## endgrainy (Mar 25, 2013)

I call my 8" grizzly jointer "Minnesota Flatz"


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do they call pliers a "pair" of pliers? since there is only one. Why are tools made for right handed users? Some tools are used equally by left or right handed people. Such tools are; screw drivers, hammers, planes, chisels, handsaws, wrenches, etc, but almost all stationary power tools are made for RH users. I would venture to guess those machines were developed by RH people so that it's operation would favor a RH user. What about tape measures? The normal tape measure reads from left to right. If you are LH, you hold the case with your RH and mark with your left; but if you are RH, you hold the case with your LH and mark with your right, but the tape readings are upside down. Some companies now make LH and RH tapes. I guess standardization is not completely possible when it comes to tools.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Right handed people are smarter, case closed. :-(*
I call my jointer the beast, damn things weighs a ton. I have differnt names for my wife, some I get hit for so you call your jointer what ever you want, just dont expect it to work well for you all the time.

Bill


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

> Right handed people are smarter, case closed. :-(*


I wouldn't agree with this and I'm right handed but since the left side of the brain controls the right side of the body and the right side of the brain controls the left side of the body, what is true is that left handed people are the only ones in their right mind.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm right handed but swing bats, axes, etc. left handed, live in Mississippi where everything has weird names, and am old, I ain't touchin' this thread. 
Bill


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Bill, 
Same with my wife, she is left hand dominant, we just argue that left handed people are smarter or live longer. I don't really have an opinion on the subject I was just having fun.

Bill


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> I m right handed but swing bats, axes, etc. left handed, live in Mississippi where everything has weird names, and am old, I ain t touchin this thread.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Bill, do you shoot a bow and arrow and guns left handed ? Do you shoot pool left handed ? If so, you may be like me : right handed but left eyed.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

And some may be using those smoking type joints…........next will be here vs hear, deer vs dear, etc. English ain't easy, specially since it changes over time.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

As for the word "Planer".....Read my "tagline" below this….


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> And some may be using those smoking type joints…........next will be here vs hear, deer vs dear, etc. English ain t easy, specially since it changes over time.
> 
> - OSU55


The English language is a beautiful and expressive language, but also one of the most complicated languages in use. I subscribe to the "the king's English", although I was bred, born and raised in the U.S. It is a language that is constantly evolving unlike other languages that have remained unchanged for centuries.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

southpaw for 67 years and lovin it…!

-
[/QUOTE]


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Right handed people are smarter, case closed.
> Bill
> 
> - wseand


 That may be but the RH designer who designed the right handed tape measure,must have been Dumber than a tree stump !lol.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Why most circular saws have the blade on the right of the motor but all the worm drive or cordless CS are on the left?it's a conspiracy I tell you.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Ken, 
Never said RH people were perfect, just imagine if they made a really useful RH tape measure. I'm thinking about using my RH tape measure in my left hand, call me crazy but I'm doing it. You just try to stop me. 
Bill


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

George H. W. Bush, Left handed

Bill Clinton, Left handed

Obama, Left handed

Al Gore, Left handed

Make up you own mind.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> George H. W. Bush, Left handed
> 
> Bill Clinton, Left handed
> 
> ...


You can add;
Bill Gates,Oprah,Babe ruth,Da vinci,Jimi Hendrix,most of the members who don't post in any Sawstop threads.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Alaska, 
Your not really making a good arguement for LH people. President Bush, I agree with, the rest questionable, probably faking it. Just saying

Ken,
Your list is convincing, I'm sure I was supposed to be LH, you can throw my name on the list…

Bill


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Alaska,
> Your not really making a good arguement for LH people. President Bush, I agree with, the rest questionable, probably faking it. Just saying
> 
> Ken,
> ...


I'm not making an argument for either the left or right. That's why I said "Make up you own mind".


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

as Mrron and distrbd have mentioned the plain skill saw was designed for left handers. It is called a left hand saw by many framers. Must have been designed that way as an apology to lefties by left wing engineers.LOL


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Ken,
> Your list is convincing, I m sure I was supposed to be LH, you can throw my name on the list…
> 
> Bill
> ...


Sometimes it's a curse to be left handed,like using RH scissors.
My Bosch miter saw has a switch for lefties,but most SCMS don't.

REO,I didn't know farmers called the plain skill saw,left hand saw,it makes sense though,I just got a left blade design circular saw (Bosch CS5) for Christmas.I'll have to try and see if it's more PITA than my old skil saw.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

We think about the word "joint" to mean where two boards are glued together, but if you think about its meaning in a broader context, such as a joint in the human body, it means the area where two parts or pieces come together. In this context the name "jointer" makes perfect sense: it creates or prepares the area where two pieces will come together.

I say I jointed the boards or I say I flattened the boards. Joining the boards would mean that you brought them together in some way (joined in marriage, joined a club, etc).


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Ken,
I hear ya, Im cursed with good looks and a great sense of humor, it can be daunting.

Dan,
Would that mean a dude the smokes pot, is a jointer?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It is interesting that the verb "joint" is also used for the act of flattening an edge on things other than wood. For instance, when sharpening a handsaw or card scraper you might have to joint it first. For a saw, this would be needed if the teeth have become unequal in height.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> It is interesting that the verb "joint" is also used for the act of flattening an edge on things other than wood. For instance, when sharpening a handsaw or card scraper you might have to joint it first. For a saw, this would be needed if the teeth have become unequal in height.
> 
> - ChuckV


This is an unusual usage of the word. The Oxford English Dictionary has no specific reference to that meaning s.v. "Joint" (v). There is however this definition dating from 1611: To connect by a joint or joints; to faster, fit together, unite." (literal definition)

They also include this definition:
"To prepare (a board, stave &c.) with a jointer"

I suspect that the idea here is that unequal portions are being united in single plane and that the reason we call these other operations by the same name is because the actions are similar and they produce similar results even if we aren't about to glue two saw blades together.

Interestingly the OED's definition "To prepare (a board, stave &c.) with a jointer" only dates back to 1864. (they take it from Webster's unabridged dictionary). I'm sure there would be an earlier use of the word.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Dan,
> Would that mean a dude the smokes pot, is a jointer?
> 
> - wseand


lol , so what do we call A jointer that smokes pot ?a joint jointer?.


> Dan,
> Would that mean a dude the smokes pot, is a jointer?
> 
> - wseand


Lol,or an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

> Dan,
> Would that mean a dude the smokes pot, is a jointer?
> 
> - wseand
> ...


Double jointed and Confused

Bill


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Very Interesting post. I'm also Left Handed but do a lot of activities Right Handed and some with either Hand. In fact I can Change Hands in Mid Function without Missing a Beat!

*Tape Measures?* Never took any notice, just orient it whatever way is best at the time.

I agree that a *Circular Saw *is designed for Left Handed people. I can see the Cut Line and The Blade at work. 
Right Handed? You're Trying to look through a slot in the back of the Saw and the Cut Line is on the other side of the Blade.

Now. If I could come up with a *Deflector* to stop all the Junk from flying in my face, I'd be Happier.

*As for the Topic itself and the Narrative?* I can see why the Author Posted This Statement On Another Recent Post.

*"All these CAPS remind me of another poster." * OOPS! Have I used to Many CAPS in the Above.

What about BOLDING? *"PickleBrain" *(Did I get that name right? EH! Not Important Anyway.) *Goes Berserk when you BOLD Anything.*

Oh Well. I guess if you feel that everything has to be Perfect as You see it. That's Your Choice.

Personally …....... Never Mind. Only My Opinion Anyway, which is of NO Universal Value. I can Assure You.

One of The Many Reasons why *"Life Doesn't Come With An Instruction Book."*


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Rick, 
It all makes sence now, LH people are wind bags. You excluded of course, LOL.



> George H. W. Bush, Left handed
> 
> Bill Clinton, Left handed
> 
> ...


----------

